# New Bulova Moon Watch : Adding some character



## lambstew

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum but not to Bulova watches. I was excited at hearing that Bulova was going to produce a modern incarnation of Dave Scott's chrono. The size initially put me off but the design kept me revisiting the model until about a month ago when I decided to grab a locally offered one brand new full set for much less then the store price so I decided to buy it. Initially I thought I read that the original watch was far smaller but apparently the original was also large at about 43mm. I have a 7in wrist and when i tried the watch on the shorter lugs didn't over hang my wrist. Oddly, the Bulova Moon watch wears smaller then my 42mm Laco B-Uhr automatic.

Much has been said over what should have been done with the Moon watch and what shouldn't but I liked the basic watch well enough to buy it and enjoy it. My only real beef with the watch was that the lume was manufactured pure white. I realize this is a new watch and not a 1:1 historical museum copy, but somehow the whiteness of the lume made the watch feel to me a bit too sterile. Looking at pictures of the original again got me thinking about the current lume and then went to my watch maker for further advice.

What he came up with was to use walnut colored water based ink and carefully tint the lume using the tip of a toothpick and this is the result. I decided to use the original as the inspiration and found it interesting that the lume in the hour & minute hand have barely aged and remain mainly white. It was tricky work and he had to work fast to prevent streaking and I think it came out pretty good..

I will also say this in praise of the watch, that the dial finishing is really excellent. For those of you familiar with British military watches from the 60's & 70's, looking at the Moon watch dial will be a treat as it has the same rich matte charcoal velvety color & texture. At this price point you'd be hard pressed to find better. A mechanical movement would have taken the retail to over $5 grand I'm sure..

Cheers,

Konrad


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Nice job taking it a step further. Was the lume's usefulness affected?

Btw, came across this reproduction astronaut watch strap.

https://www.seb12100030.com/

Made by forum member kizzi.


----------



## lambstew

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Nice job taking it a step further. Was the lume's usefulness affected?
> 
> Btw, came across this reproduction astronaut watch strap.
> 
> https://www.seb12100030.com/
> 
> Made by forum member kizzi.


Hi and thanks. It was affected a little but does still charge up. The water based ink is very particulate so there isn't blanket coverage. The factory lume is also porous like old tritium and not shiny coated so the ink took well..

Thanks for the tip on the repro strap - I'' check that out ,,\

cheers,

Konrad


----------



## how2collect

Although I wouldn't do that to my watch, I think it turned out well and looks very close to the original.

Off topic: You're not a new member, you joined in 2006!


----------



## lambstew

how2collect said:


> Although I wouldn't do that to my watch, I think it turned out well and looks very close to the original.
> 
> Off topic: You're not a new member, you joined in 2006!


..yes joined then but more accurately not a regular poster in this section..


----------



## how2collect

lambstew said:


> ..yes joined then but more accurately not a regular poster in this section..


You have 116 posts since 2006, I would say you're not a regular poster in any section. :-d

Back on topic: I do agree that when I first got the watch, I did find that it looked a little sterile with only black and white but it has grown on me.
If you don't mind me asking, approximately how much was it to get that kind of work done by a watchmaker?


----------



## dboulders

holy crap that looks pretty damn great!!! I think it fits the watch perfect.


----------



## lambstew

how2collect said:


> You have 116 posts since 2006, I would say you're not a regular poster in any section. :-d
> 
> Back on topic: I do agree that when I first got the watch, I did find that it looked a little sterile with only black and white but it has grown on me.
> If you don't mind me asking, approximately how much was it to get that kind of work done by a watchmaker?


It was a favor owed sort of situation so I wasn't charged very much and not sure what he would charge for work like this..


----------



## bobbee

Konrad, I think that has made the watch look SO much better than the original.
That was a brave and inspired decision to have it done, kudos.

Bob.


----------



## lovebandit

Neat idea and it looks good. I think I would have colored the hands' lume also though even if that is not the way the old ones aged but that is just me...ENJOY IT!


----------



## how2collect

I'm wearing my moon watch today and the little bit of color you added almost makes mine feel stale.
That small change really adds to the watch and improves the first impression that it gives.

I'm still not brave enough to find a watchmaker to do that to my brand new watch though. 
I've never even considered changing straps yet on any of my watches. :-d


----------



## lambstew

Me personally I found the included straps to be disappointing. The NASA-like nylon strap included is awkward to fit and the nubuck nomenclature tag sits right at the top end of the lower strap. It's a bad spot for my 7in wrist so I placed it back in the box. The carbon fiber finish leather strap the watch came on I found stiff and the lower keeper snapped and broke on the first day. The bracelet option limited strap swap out options severely when I read that the bracelet model lug holes are drilled slightly more towards the sidewall of the case so if you want that option you are basically stuck with the bracelet. Seiko solved this problem with their new SRP777 turtle re-issue by making a bracelet that fits that you can buy as an accessory. Ordinarily the SRP777 comes on rubber and bracelets from the other current bracelet models won't fit for similar reasons.

I'm thinking about the NASA copy strap and am currently wearing the Bulova on an old stock MKII Nato with matching bead blasted hardware. I also have inbound a two piece nylon strap which roughly resembles flight jacket material with a coarser weave. I think the watch looks best on equipment-issue looking straps with a military influence..

I'm still really pleased with the result and it's been a few days now. Myself personally, I didn't blink regarding building up courage. It remains to be seen how this model will fare as far as future resale prices go, but based on $550 retail I didn't really mind and ended up with something closer to my personal tastes..

If you take a minute to examine the fit and finish it's really quite excellent. The movement is also all metal from what I could see from the top. The multi-finish case also closely follows the original and the crown profile is bang on. Under a loop the finish on the hands appears excellent and as I said before the dial work is very nice. Just like Tudor and Omega are doing Bulova should have considered aged lume for this one. The aged lume color adds warmth and helps bring out the vintage design..

Cheers,

Konrad


----------



## lambstew

Here it is on the included leather..


----------



## TeeRite

This so cool. Good job.


----------



## FloridaPhil941

lambstew said:


> The bracelet option limited strap swap out options severely when I read that the bracelet model lug holes are drilled slightly more towards the sidewall of the case so if you want that option you are basically stuck with the bracelet.


Not true. I used curved spring bars to swap other bands onto my bracelet version. Not a problem at all but I'm back on the metal bracelet now - I just prefer it.


----------



## how2collect

FloridaPhil941 said:


> Not true. I used curved spring bars to swap other bands onto my bracelet version. Not a problem at all but I'm back on the metal bracelet now - I just prefer it.


How does it look with straps though?
I think I read that the holes for the bracelet version are drilled farther down on the lugs and closer towards the dials which I think would affect how a strap looks on it.


----------



## lambstew

FloridaPhil941 said:


> Not true. I used curved spring bars to swap other bands onto my bracelet version. Not a problem at all but I'm back on the metal bracelet now - I just prefer it.


That's what Bulova service told me as well, that the strap - bracelet models are not ordinarily interchangeable. They were willing to exchange my strap version for the bracelet as a result so just passing along what I was told officially by Bulova Canada..


----------



## lambstew

Looks good on side stitch chocolate brown leather too..

In this light you can really see how nice the factory dial work is..


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

lambstew said:


> In this light you can really see how nice the factory dial work is..


Personally, it seems like they blew 99% of their budget on the watch head itself and I am 100% OK with that.


----------



## malach ra

Curved spring bars dont affect the way the strap looks at all. If any thing, the follow the contour of the case, which I think looks pretty good. Also, great job on the aged lume. Considering the lume on these arent great to begin with, this is something Id be intersted in doing. I also wouldnt mind them doing a mechanical version of this, but the price would be out of this world...

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## lambstew

malach ra said:


> Curved spring bars dont affect the way the strap looks at all. If any thing, the follow the contour of the case, which I think looks pretty good. Also, great job on the aged lume. Considering the lume on these arent great to begin with, this is something Id be intersted in doing. I also wouldnt mind them doing a mechanical version of this, but the price would be out of this world...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Curved spring bars are a great idea and is obviously allowing thicker strap choices.. The dial lume could also be redone entirely with a new aged super luminova mix. I'm happy with the weak glow because it reminds me of tritium..


----------



## lambstew

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Personally, it seems like they blew 99% of their budget on the watch head itself and I am 100% OK with that.


I feel stupid saying it but the vibe I get from the watch is Swiss. If you have ever looked at a good condition 1960's-1970's British military watch dial this is it. The matte texture of the black is so rich that the dial printing seems to be floating on top. Under a 10x loop the engine turned sub-counters look crisp and the dial printing flawless. None of this is immediately apparent but when you stop and take a better look with a loop I found myself being more surprised then disappointed.

I love the fact that the sweep hand is same style used by Omega. I like SM300's and the Moon watch hands remind me of skinnier versions of early SM300 diver hands. That's why I'm surprised they didn't use aged lume..the watch is more retro then redesigned modern aside from the larger case size..anyhow problem solved..


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

The press photos really don't do the dial justice. Between the raised markers and the sunken subdials and seconds track with the turning, none of it shows up well in their photos that are meant to sell the watch.

Oh well, just means it's easier for the WIS who are chatting about it on forums to find one.


----------



## Slant

Of all the manufacturers that are doing vintage lume, THIS WATCH should have came with it straight from the factory. Great job Konrad :-!


----------



## Ticonderoga

lambstew said:


> Hi All,
> 
> ... What he came up with was to use walnut colored water based ink and carefully tint the lume using the tip of a toothpick and this is the result. I decided to use the original as the inspiration and found it interesting that the lume in the hour & minute hand have barely aged and remain mainly white. It was tricky work and he had to work fast to prevent streaking and I think it came out pretty good..
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Konrad


Excellent.

Some months back when the first photos of the remake came out, we were chatting about painting the lume and I made this mock up in paint:









I even threw in some scratches & rust spots to get it as close to the original as I could.









I have to say bravo to you, your's is spot on. I think it looks fabulous.


----------



## blubarb

Sorry for going a little off topic, but what was the original movement used in the Scott watch? 

Fantastic work, Lambstew.


----------



## Kilovolt

johnno1954 said:


> Sorry for going a little off topic, but what was the original movement used in the Scott watch?
> 
> ....


I believe I read somewhere it was a Valjoux 72.


----------



## lambstew

Hi All,

Here is a side by side with the SM120. It's interesting that the cases are similar and the arrow tip sweep hand. The Tachymeter is also nearly identical to the Omega Speedmaster moon watch and interesting to note the Omega influence in the Bulova design. I think the watch beside a vintage piece fits right in. It still impresses me that the quality is this good for $550. If the lume bothers you then what I had done is always an option. I've gone ahead and ordered one of kizzie's excellent looking NASA short straps (modern tape) and with the lume work it's a winner..










Cheers,

Konrad


----------



## blubarb

I am following Lamstew's lead and have mine on the way including the Kizzi short strap. Lume to also be touched up. 

Btw, I like the spaced out sub dials of the Bulova Moon Watch (BMW?) or are they just a smaller diameter?


----------



## tmathes

lambstew said:


> I feel stupid saying it but the vibe I get from the watch is Swiss. If you have ever looked at a good condition 1960's-1970's British military watch dial this is it. The matte texture of the black is so rich that the dial printing seems to be floating on top. Under a 10x loop the engine turned sub-counters look crisp and the dial printing flawless. None of this is immediately apparent but when you stop and take a better look with a loop I found myself being more surprised then disappointed.
> 
> I love the fact that the sweep hand is same style used by Omega. I like SM300's and the Moon watch hands remind me of skinnier versions of early SM300 diver hands. That's why I'm surprised they didn't use aged lume..the watch is more retro then redesigned modern aside from the larger case size..anyhow problem solved..


It's pretty obvious the original was pattered to look similar to a Speedmaster.

The dial is similar, sub dials are similar and the case is also similarly shaped. With so many similarities to the Speedy it's no wonder you're getting a Swiss "vibe".


----------



## how2collect

tmathes said:


> It's pretty obvious the original was pattered to look similar to a Speedmaster.
> 
> The dial is similar, sub dials are similar and the case is also similarly shaped. With so many similarities to the Speedy it's no wonder you're getting a Swiss "vibe".


Other than the hands, I do not think it looks like the Speedmaster.


----------



## blubarb

Does anyone know what type of batteries these watches contain? Lithium coin/button or other?


----------



## Gryffindor

Super brave mod, kudos to you! I like it, but I wouldn't have the stones.


----------



## blubarb

johnno1954 said:


> Does anyone know what type of batteries these watches contain? Lithium coin/button or other?


From Bulova: The power cell is a silver oxide which is listed as a 399 cell ( Not Lithium ).


----------



## lambstew

Kizzie's most excellent vintage NASA short strap arrived today.. All I need now is some moon dust and lunar gunk..

Cheers,

Konrad


----------



## lambstew

Kizzie's most excellent vintage NASA short strap arrived today.. All I need now is some moon dust and lunar gunk..

Cheers,

Konrad


----------



## Kilovolt

lambstew said:


> Kizzie's most excellent vintage NASA short strap arrived today.. All I need now is some moon dust and lunar gunk..
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Konrad


I am seriously tempted but I do not like the black plastic keepers: are they really needed or you can do without them?

Thanks


----------



## lambstew

Kilovolt said:


> I am seriously tempted but I do not like the black plastic keepers: are they really needed or you can do without them?
> 
> Thanks


The keepers are included by kizzie but you don't have to use them..


----------



## Kizzi

johnno1954 said:


> Sorry for going a little off topic, but what was the original movement used in the Scott watch?
> 
> Fantastic work, Lambstew.


According to this thread from CollectSpace.com



> Thanks to the RR Auction catalog we now know the entire serial number from the back of this mysterious Bulova. And thanks to that number, a mystery can now be solved.
> 
> In the late 1960s to early 70s, Bulova owned a Swiss watch company known as Universal Geneve. The case number from Dave Scott's Bulova matches exactly the case numbers found on the Universal Geneve chronograph model known as the "Space Compax." This watch featured a triple register just like a Speedmaster, but used a Valjoux 72 movement. In fact was meant to compete with it as this article from 2005 discusses.
> 
> So clearly Bulova decided to modify the dial and change the side pushers for this Apollo 15 prototype. But now we know what movement was inside.


----------



## malach ra

I dont know about everyone else, this thing is quickly becoming my favorite watch. I was gonna flip it when I first got it, but damn, its just a great looking watch through and through. Its my daily wearer and it takes a beating to. Good job Bulova!!!

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaPhil941

tmathes said:


> It's pretty obvious the original was pattered to look similar to a Speedmaster.
> 
> The dial is similar, sub dials are similar and the case is also similarly shaped. With so many similarities to the Speedy it's no wonder you're getting a Swiss "vibe".


Totally incorrect. Both companies manufactured watches to meet NASA specifications. That's a little more of an 'obvious' explanation as to why they look similar, don't ya think?


----------



## Muddyape

Like mentioned before, i wont be doing that to mine (at least not locally) but that tint is IMHO perfect. I will say that when I saw the Moon watch a couple of months ago I flipped out and had to have it....saw picture sought it out and bought. Im very glad I did. Your decision to do the vintage is perfect. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## tmathes

FloridaPhil941 said:


> Totally incorrect. Both companies manufactured watches to meet NASA specifications. That's a little more of an 'obvious' explanation as to why they look similar, don't ya think?


Read up on how the Speedy became certified for manned space flight, it wasn't "manufactured to meet NASA specifications" in the least. It was selected after a set of extreme tests and certified for space flight as the sole survivor of NASA torture tests (NASA solicited samples from several manufacturers, Omega was never informed by NASA it was the watch they chose). They never, ever built a watch for space flight purposes, actually none of the mfrs. even knew much of what the request was for nor what was in store for their submissions.

This article has some of the details:

Ten things you didn't know about the Omega Speedmaster - Time Transformed

Bulova's model was purpose built for Apollo 15; from the case shape, dial layout to sub dial locations/markings and the hand shape, it's patterned after a Speedmaster. Of course it's not a copy but Bulova used the Speedy as it's basic template, likely so Scott would have an instrument that's similar to his officially issued wristwatch. You won't want to have to think twice if your back-up instrument is needed in such an environment, it makes sense to keep a familiar design.


----------



## bobbee

Here is an excellent thread (apart from a few hiccups) concerning "other" watches worn in space/on the moon. Quite a lot of Bulova info included.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/nasas-other-moon-watches-995169-2.html

Cheers, Bob.

Edit-As an aside, concerning the remarks made about self-winding watches not working in space in the above linked thread, here is an extract from the NASA's Space Science And Applications Program, a concept from 1968:









It looks like the NASA had confidence that automatics work in space! ;-)

B.


----------



## Ticonderoga

tmathes said:


> Read up on how the Speedy became certified for manned space flight, it wasn't "manufactured to meet NASA specifications" in the least. It was selected after a set of extreme tests and certified for space flight as the sole survivor of NASA torture tests (NASA solicited samples from several manufacturers, Omega was never informed by NASA it was the watch they chose). They never, ever built a watch for space flight purposes, actually none of the mfrs. even knew much of what the request was for nor what was in store for their submissions.
> 
> This article has some of the details:
> 
> Ten things you didn't know about the Omega Speedmaster - Time Transformed
> 
> Bulova's model was purpose built for Apollo 15; from the case shape, dial layout to sub dial locations/markings and the hand shape, it's patterned after a Speedmaster. Of course it's not a copy but Bulova used the Speedy as it's basic template, likely so Scott would have an instrument that's similar to his officially issued wristwatch. You won't want to have to think twice if your back-up instrument is needed in such an environment, it makes sense to keep a familiar design.


Actually, the Bulova Moonwatch was made by some other Swiss company and was one of many designs; Bulova sub contracted the deal out and purchased the rights to said watch.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Ticonderoga said:


> Actually, the Bulova Moonwatch was made by some other Swiss company and was one of many designs; Bulova sub contracted the deal out and purchased the rights to said watch.


Perhaps you're thinking of Universal Geneve, which was a Bulova subsidiary. Here's the Moonwatch case in a catalog shot of theirs. This came up in another thread.


----------



## tmathes

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Perhaps you're thinking of Universal Geneve, which was a Bulova subsidiary. Here's the Moonwatch case in a catalog shot of theirs. This came up in another thread.


Is it the photography or is that dial blue (on the moon watch)? Too bad the original never made it into production. I really like the modern one too but the case size is just too big for my wrist, it would have made a great 'grab and go' since it's quartz, unlike my Speedmaster.


----------



## Ticonderoga

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Perhaps you're thinking of Universal Geneve, which was a Bulova subsidiary. Here's the Moonwatch case in a catalog shot of theirs. This came up in another thread.
> 
> View attachment 8603554


yes, that's the one, it is an interesting article:

link

I mean, call me crazy, but is that blue dial watch not pretty much the same as the Bulova moon watch?


----------



## Kilovolt

Ticonderoga said:


> I mean, call me crazy, but is that blue dial watch not pretty much the same as the Bulova moon watch?


The story as I read it somewhere recently says that at Bulova in 1971 they chose the existing UG chronograph which could be more easily modified to resemble a Speedmaster and out of it they made the prototype they gave Dave Scott asking him to take it on board his next mission in the space, Apollo 15. It appears that at the time Bulova did not have in its range a suitable chrono and that's why they used a watch by one of their affiliates.

The one pictured above could be it.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Kilovolt said:


> The story as I read it somewhere recently says that at Bulova in 1971 they chose the existing UG chronograph which could be more easily modified to resemble a Speedmaster and out of it they made the prototype they gave Dave Scott asking him to take it on board his next mission in the space, Apollo 15. It appears that at the time Bulova did not have in its range a suitable chrono and that's why they used a watch by one of their affiliates.
> 
> *The one pictured above could be it.*


Most undoubtedly.


----------



## Kilovolt

OTOH it might also be that AFTER sending the watch up to the moon they made a prototype for a commercial version (with a blue dial) which was subsequently shelved because at the time there was no feedback from Scott.


----------



## blubarb

Well, Lambstew (Konrad), I decided to give it a shot, so to speak. I tinted the markers and hands using a shaved pastel, but I might bring the minute and hour back closer to white. I think I caught the colour fairly well but doesn't look aged so I will play around with that at some point. I will need to smooth over the lume to clean it up after its fully dry and a little bit of clean up on the marker surrounds - but will be easy enough to do.

ps. I was lucky enough to find some moon dust and rubble for the photo


----------



## lambstew

johnno1954 said:


> Well, Lambstew (Konrad), I decided to give it a shot, so to speak. I tinted the markers and hands using a shaved pastel, but I might bring the minute and hour back closer to white. I think I caught the colour fairly well but doesn't look aged so I will play around with that at some point. I will need to smooth over the lume to clean it up after its fully dry and a little bit of clean up on the marker surrounds - but will be easy enough to do.
> 
> ps. I was lucky enough to find some moon dust and rubble for the photo


John - that looks terrific and for a second I thought you stole my watch! With the added Moon Dust the effect is perfect..I have a feeling that one will be getting a lot of wrist time as does mine..

Enjoy that baby!

Cheers,

Konrad


----------



## blubarb

Thanks, Konrad! I may not have stolen your watch (only because distance prevented it &#55357;&#56860 But I certainly stole your idea. Hope others follow. 

&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## DaytonaRik

Nice job! For extra authenticity perhaps the 70's Apollo era strap should have been used though?

I have to agree with the comments concerning the detail of the dial - the sunken seconds trace and sub dial faces balance the raised indices brilliantly, all finished off with the full height tachymeter. It's easy to see why this watch is turning heads!


----------



## Cumulus

I'll bet you could get close to, say, $1.6 million for that in the sales corner."


----------



## blubarb

Cumulus is correct...but Open to offers

:-d


----------



## bent_toe

awesome mod.


----------



## mikejulietpapa

lambstew said:


> Looking at pictures of the original again got me thinking about the current lume and then went to my watch maker for further advice.
> 
> What he came up with was to use walnut colored water based ink and carefully tint the lume using the tip of a toothpick and this is the result.


Hey Konrad, do you think your watchmaker would be interested in doing this again? I think it came out incredibly well.

The only thing I think I would do first is buy the dial of the 2017 edition because I prefer the Bulova font on that newer model. And I wasn't the only one that had the idea either:









Found in the comments section of a Worn & Wound review.

I haven't sourced a dial by itself yet, but I also haven't really dug too deep.


----------



## lambstew

I'm sure my watch guy would do the job again.

Since the OP, my moon watch became the victim of a sale and since then been thinking the same about marrying the more accurate newer dial to the original release case model. It's really too bad Bulova didn't make the first-run with the more accurate dial to begin with.. I've never see just dials FS and was thinking I would probably have to buy both to make the one I want but then be stuck with the left-over watch..


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

lambstew said:


> I'm sure my watch guy would do the job again.
> 
> Since the OP, my moon watch became the victim of a sale and since then been thinking the same about marrying the more accurate newer dial to the original release case model. It's really too bad Bulova didn't make the first-run with the more accurate dial to begin with.. I've never see just dials FS and was thinking I would probably have to buy both to make the one I want but then be stuck with the left-over watch..


Can't remember who it was, but somebody called up the Bulova parts department and got just the new dial for $35. No since having an ugly monster watch that never sees the light of day.


----------



## mikejulietpapa

lambstew said:


> I'm sure my watch guy would do the job again.


I actually just heard back (over email) from the Bulova Parts department regarding the dial of model 98A186. "Please be advised that we do have the part in stock that you are requesting for the part# is 9691789-5005-D98A186 and your cost is 40.00." USA delivery by USPS is $3.50 (7-10 business days).

Konrad, would you mind getting a quote from your guy on a dial swap and that awesome fauxtina job on a watch if I ship him mine?


----------



## blubarb

I must have deleted my imgur pics - here are the couple I can find.


----------



## tayloreuph

How difficult would it be to remove the Hz on the bottom dial. If you're going for authenticity, then that's the next step. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

tayloreuph said:


> How difficult would it be to remove the Hz on the bottom dial. If you're going for authenticity, then that's the next step.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are looking for authenticity you need to find a movement with 12h chrono subdial.


----------



## Joespeeder

Hi lambstew (Konrad),

Could I get the contact info for your watch builder? I just purchased both versions of the Lunar Pilot and was going to take them to our local jeweler until I read this thread. The color change really completes the look. 

Any info you can give would be a big help. 

Thanks. 

Joe


----------



## Joespeeder

Hi lambstew (Konrad),

Could I get the contact info for your watch builder? I just purchased both versions of the Lunar Pilot and was going to take them to our local jeweler until I read this thread. The color change really completes the look. 

Any info you can give would be a big help. 

Thanks. 

Joe


----------

